# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Uran, multipurpose robotic combat ground systems, Rosoboronexport, Russia

## Airicist

Rosoboronexport on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

combat robotic system Uran-9

Published on Dec 29, 2015




> Rosoboronexport to start promoting Uran-9 combat robotic system





> Russian Defense Industry unveils its new tracked combat unmanned ground (UGV) vehicle called "Uran-9", offering fire power and mobility of armoured infantry fighting vehicle. In 2016, Russian state arms export agency Rosoboronexport will start to promote the Uran-9 for the international market.

----------


## Airicist

Russian Combat Robots - 2

Published on Dec 31, 2015

----------

